# Manga that you consider the greatest of all time



## Rica_Patin (Jan 6, 2014)

Since there is a thread like this in the anime rec section I thought we could have one here as well.

I personally consider Oyasumi Punpun to be the best of all time.
Other series that I think are truly great include; Yotsubato!, Steel Ball Run, Cromartie High School, Gon, Major, Yowamushi Pedal, Slam Dunk,  Hunter x Hunter, Historie, Space Brothers, Berserk, Lone Wolf and Cub, Crows, Hikari no Machi, Vagabond, and Hoshi no Samidare. There are a lot more that I consider to be really great as well but yeah. 

Here is my MAL for my (almost) complete (I still have to add some completed series) mangalist.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2014)

Naruto.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Naruto.



kekekekekekekekek


----------



## Mizura (Jan 6, 2014)

lol, quite honestly though, I don't think there is a single series that you can consider the "best" of all times. The psychological parts of Oyasumi Punpun are indeed something you won't find in any action-adventure Shounen, but is it really fair to dismiss the huge worldbuilding effort and action of said Shounen series (that you won't find in Oyasumi Punpun) because of that? Even within a series, some parts may be better than others. I loved Oyasumi Punpun for its realism at first, but towards the end it took a rather radical turn which in my opinion made the end a bit cheesy and took away some of the realism. As a whole though, it's unmatched for this combination of qualities.

If you take a series like Naruto, Naruto actually has one of the best world-building among action-adventure Shounen. The character designs are also on a whole pretty nice and memorable. On the other hand, the story was dragged down by extremely shitty writing. >_> If you take a series like Onepunch-Man though, it doesn't have much worldbuilding or much plot, but it has godly art and hilarious characters.

From what I've observed, a truly great series is usually not perfect at everything, indeed may have some pretty big flaws, but will have a unique combination of great qualities that will set it apart, and they will probably be the best series with this Combination of qualities.

Examples of series that have strong combination of qualities:

Yes, Oyasumi Punpun. It combines a very in-depth portrayal of -normal- people (which is much harder to do than write your average fantasy hero), combines it with a unique and memorable artstyle, and is quite outstanding at the unique atmosphere it portrays (I can only describe it as such). On the other hand, the drama near the end felt a bit forced and took away from the realism somewhat, as though it were looking for an excuse to end. I'd be really interested to read more works from the author when he/she is older, and writes characters into older ages.
Monster has outstanding writing, a very interesting central premise, and well-written characters. The art is also pretty expressive for its realism. Most characters are pretty forgettable once you're done, though. It's hard to explain, but they feld more "well-written" than "interesting." And somehow it doesn't really make me want to read it again (I'm not sure why). In fact, I liked Pluto from the same author more because of the characters.
7 Seeds is my top series for character and group-development, like Wow. The characters in the first team all seem so annoying at first, but the character development is Astounding. This series loses some points for realism, and maybe for art (matter of personal preference), but it does an amazing job of bringing out the humanity of the characters through the settings it creates. And as I said, it's amazing how they progress as a group. The characters all influence each other, and for the most part they start off on the wrong foot. But they are forced to get along to survive, and then they find their place and slowly things just fall in place. The losers find their or develop their own competence. The tyrants become responsible leaders. The arrogant elites become humble caretakers. They grow to care about each other. 
Nana is in my opinion one of the best in the Shoujo/Josei-ish categories. The characters are so realistically flawed that you want to punch some of them, which makes it unbearable for some, but a gem to others. There are permanent break-ups. The characters make stupid mistakes. Yet they make those mistakes because they are human, not because the author is shoving drama down our throats. And the friendship between the two Nanas is just beautifully portrayed. Now if only the author would go off hiatus and finish this. 
In the action-adventure Shounen category, I consider Tower of God one of the best right now. It doesn't have the best art, and doesn't have the best action, in fact it sometimes feel like the author is a genius that lacks experience for the execution, but as I've said it has a very strong combination of qualities. It avoids all the stuff that makes most most action-adventure Shounen annoying (in Tower of God, the main protagonist doesn't get his way by beating up and/or lecturing every opponent, the female characters actually kick SO much ass, there's actually teamwork involved, and the protagonists actually have to use their brains), and it adds in a lot of stuff you rarely find in a series of this genre: puzzles and mindgames, interwoven plots, and later on some pretty touching dynamics between the characters.
FMA is a different combination of qualities. The execution is close to perfect, the characters are extremely solid and well-written, etc. If I had to say it though, the world-building is pretty boring, and the characters are well-written but often not otherwise that memorable. 
Recently I've been really into Song of the Long March. It's still only a few chapters, but I've been floored by the character writing in this one. It's got one of the best female protagonists I've read Anywhere: strong, intelligent and witty, yet highly flawed and vulnerable, and in the end, still just a child. As the character learns the consequences of her actions and is taught that there is more to the world than her own ambitions, you see her gradually mature as a human. It makes you see most Shounen protagonist as the silly teens that they are.
For me, Kubera is the best epic-fantasy drama/mystery I've seen anywhere (probably the only one in its category, in fact). The story is progressively unveiled through 10 main characters and at least a dozen very important side characters, and you gradually uncover the events that affected over half a dozen races over a millenia. So far the story has hinted at 4 major historical dates, each of which had far more things happen than has happened in the current events so far, except it only shows them in the bits and pieces of the characters' musings, and you have to connect them yourself to get the big picture. The characters are also incredibly multi-dimensional. It's not realistic psychology, but depending on who is viewing the character, he can be a beloved family or friend, the tragic protagonist of his own life story, a victim, villain, idealist or heinous hypocrite, or even all at the same time. As someone who loves to over-analyze everything, Kubera is the perfect fit for me. If you read it as an action-adventure though, it's unbearably slow and the characters are hard to understand (the characters have flaws that I wouldn't forgive in another series, but here they are just the tip of the iceberg of much greater things going on. I mean, I'd be stressed too if there were a planet or two, a few races, or maybe even the whole structure of existence at stake, but I'm not allowed to share the burden with anyone because the people I'm with may be my enemies, plus if I'm personally destined for death or a plain miserable existence).
I'm pretty fond of Gunka no Baltzar. Oh, it has its fair share of flaws, the characters feel forced at times and the villain is annoying as heck. But it addresses the technology, economics, socio-economics, politics and many more aspects of war, which 99% of series completely overlook. It's the type of series which made you wish there were a whole genre for it, but unfortuantely most authors aren't smart enough to write beyond people beating each other up, so there you go. ;_;

Anyway, those are some of my "best" series. They are usually far from perfect, but they're often unique at what they do, so if you want to read a series with a similar combination of qualities, you'll have a hard time finding them. As for choosing which one I think is the absolute best, it'd be like choosing between curry, sushi, steak and cheesecake, i.e. it's not really comparable.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2014)

Seriously: Wake-up Deadman, Dorohedoro, Believers (Really enjoyed how this one developed.)


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.

More "recently", however you want to define recent, Tower of God and Vagabond have become two of my all time favorites as well.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd go for Nausicaa and Akira at the top. It's a long list really.

I'm not counting any on going series.



> If you take a series like Naruto, Naruto actually has one of the best world-building among action-adventure Shounen.


Um... no. I'd be hard-pressed to find a series more unoriginal and lifeless.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 9, 2014)

Akira is a good contender for the title. Not only is it super influential, both it's story and it's concepts, but by today's standards it still looks amazing and the story is great.
And also it sort of symbolizes a sort of era in manga in the late 80's and early 90's that really gave it a breakthrough with western audiences.

EDIT: DRAGON BALL


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

I am subscribing to this thread. At this point I have not read that many of them so I cannot say for sure which is greatest.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 9, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Um... no


Apart from One Piece and a couple of other series, what other action/adventure Shounen has world-building approaching Naruto's? Naruto's world has a whole shinobi system (political system, education system, exam system, mission system and combat system divided into nin/gen/tai with bloodlines and various other abilities thrown in) complete with multiple villages (each with their own characteristics, like the bloody exam system of the Mist or the economic woes of Sand), multiple clans with clan politics, and a whole history of several decades including several major wars. At the height of Naruto's popularity, fans everywhere were even making their own OCs in the Naruto setting because of how "cool" the world is and the possibilities it offered. Do a search on Deviantart and "Naruto OC" gives 200,000+ results, which is higher than just about any other series you can search for (I'm citing this to show that for many, Naruto captured their imaginations enough for them to actually want to live in it and have adventures in it).

Unfortunately it turned out that Kishimoto sucked at exploiting the very world he created, such as forgeting all about the clan conflicts (apart from the Uchiha clan) and never really developing the other villages.  Series such as FMA and Magi Use their world a lot better, but the worlds themselves are not particularly original or interesting (variants of magic/fantasy mostly, whereas Naruto's shinobi/mercenary system is pretty original in comparison), nor present the many dynamics that can capture the imagination of readers. Then you have series like Bleach which barely have any world-building, just an over-inflated cast of characters. Series like Fairy Tail just comes up with random stuff as it goes. Many series don't even bother with world-building, and just stuffs everything into a high-school setting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2014)

Shin Angyo Onshi
Full Metal Alchemist
Part 1 Bastard!!!
One Piece
Rave Master
Project ARMS
Jojos Bizarre Adventure


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Khyle (Jan 9, 2014)

Monster probably. And Dragon Ball, because I say so.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 9, 2014)

Keel said:


> Bleach, One Piece and Naruto.
> 
> They are the current shonen legends.


I hope you registered to troll


----------



## Bitou (Jan 9, 2014)

Easy.


*KINGDOM. *


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 10, 2014)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind and Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 10, 2014)

NARUTO


Muhyo and Roji's Bureau of Supernatural Investigation


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 19, 2014)

any Taiyo Matsumoto or Osamu Tezuka manga


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

One Piece
Vagabond
20th Century Boys


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

I think one way to judge "best" is to find ones that are mentioned alongside other comics or forms of literature, and not just compared to other manga. When I read "top 10 pieces of japanese literature" and see a Manga on there, that's pretty telling of a great series. If I read a "top 10 comics of the world" and I see a manga on there, that's also a good sign. It can't just be some random guy either, generally a person with their doctorate in some field of literature study makes the list a lot more credible.

*The series I see pop up a lot:*
- Lone Wolf and Cub
- Yotsubato
- Berserk
- Oyasumi PunPun/What a Wonderful World

I agree with those, for the most part. Here are some that I personally think are the "best".

*Best:*
- Lone Wolf and Cub
- Oyasumi Pun Pun
- 20th Century Boys
- Berserk
- Battle Angel Alita
- Dorohedoro

Of course, there are some personal favorites and what I think are "best" in their respective genres, and just some other random shit I think is really really good.

*Personal Favorites:*
- Rookies (Best Sports Manga)
- Jojos Bizarre Adventure (Best Battle Manga)
- Shingeki no Kyojin
- Kaiji
- Space Brothers
- Toriko


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, but really its always an opinion.

If you really want to know the best manga, then you should compare it pound to pound with other manga.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2014)

i've never seen anyone mention what a wonderful world as a great or even a favorite manga

i mean i like it.  but the most impressive thing about it is that asano was 22 when he wrote it.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 20, 2014)

FMA and Death Note tick all the boxes for me, art, plot, characters and excitement. Battle Royale was great as a simple, brutal action series too.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i've never seen anyone mention what a wonderful world as a great or even a favorite manga
> 
> i mean i like it.  but the most impressive thing about it is that asano was 22 when he wrote it.



It gets less recognition now because PunPun over shadows it in basically every aspect. Before PunPun was around though, it got mentioned quite a bit.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah, but really its always an opinion.
> 
> If you really want to know the best manga, then you should compare it pound to pound with other manga.



Yeah, but if you're going to go that route then anything we add to the literary canon is only in there simply because "it's an opinion", yet we still label all of those books as classics.

It's sort of like how Moby Dick went unrecognized for a super long time, but eventually someone who was _credible_ came along and said "This is a good story" and it started a snowball affect. Now it's considered a literary classic.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

That could happen to almost any series though. I guess that's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess Kingdom or OP, though Berserk was pretty high on my list until I caught all the way up


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> That could happen to almost any series though. I guess that's what I'm trying to say.



Of course it can. It's a literary theory called "Death of the Author". An idea that basically states authorial intentions mean absolutely nothing, and since there is no way to objectively label something as "good" we can only classify something as such if the collective conscious of credible people say it is. Hence the literary cannon.

Which is different than popularity. Twilight is popular, but you don't see any credible source defending it. Ergo it isn't and won't ever be a part of the canon. Now if 20 years from now someone came along and interpreted Twilight as a period piece that brilliantly illustrates teenage relationship, and that interpretation/reading of Twilight gained popularity, it is indeed possible that it could get added to the canon; after all, that is _exactly_ what happened with _Moby Dick_.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 21, 2014)

Any answer other than berserk is false


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 22, 2014)

OP 
Berserk
Vagabond
20th Century Boys


----------



## wowfel (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto is the best anime/manga!!!


----------



## Snowless (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't read as much manga as most people here, so I'm not even going to try to claim that these are the best of all time, by any means.
However, they are my current favorites and that's the best I can give you.

One Piece: It really has a bit of something for everyone and doesn't do much of anything poorly. World building, humor, character interactions, emotions, fights and abilties, sub-plots within plots within larger plots, foreshadowing, varying atmospheres; it just feels like a very-well thought, complete series. And I love it.

Fullmetal Alchemist: A fantastic work, I think most would agree. The characters are great. I wish the worldbuilding were explored a bit more, but that's just because worldbuilding is probably my favorite part of going through series. Otherwise, FMA is phenomenal. It casts aside common shonen tropes, yet retains all of the elements great shonens have. The characters are great, the fights are cool, the plot is fantastic. I wasn't a huge fan of the ending, as it seemed a tad contrived, but I really don't have many negative things to say about this series, as for the most part, it's fantastic. It also treats women better than a lot of shonen series, One Piece probably included.

Magi:I'm not caught up and I've been telling myself I'm going to get caught up for months, and I just haven't and I don't know why. But, I really like this series. The atmosphere is what gets me most. I just love the Arabian theme is has going on, and the characters are pretty enjoyable, as are the fights. I also like the bit of political intrigue its introduced. I like politics in a series, on top of the other elements.

Shokugeki no Soma: A light-hearted fun series about food. It has fanservice, which I don't usually like, but since the fan service is for the sake of comedy, I enjoy it a lot more. It's just a fun series with really good art.

Ore-sama no Teacher: A newfound series that I enjoy. I'm only currently a little ways in. But I've never laughed this much while reading manga. This is so fucking hilarious. I love the main character; she's fantastic. She's torn between wanting to be a more girly-girl who likes girly things and being a complete hardcore badass. It's great. I don't like how men are drawn in it; they're too awkwardly broad and stocky compared to their face sizes, but that doesn't diminish from the series too much.


Now, I am well aware, many series other people are listing are probably objectively better than especially the last three on this list, so again, I am absolutely not claiming these are the best series of all time, because I'm not well-read enough in manga to make that judgement. All I'm saying is that they're my favorites.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 28, 2014)

depends on how you define "greatest"

Mangas like Vagabond, Monster, Berserk, and Vinland Saga are imo top quality seinen.
death note, the earlier parts of JJBA, and dbz for shonen.


----------



## Impact (Jan 29, 2014)

Kingdom and One piece solos


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2014)

JJBA
Project ARMS
Toriko
Guyver
20th Century Boys
Trinity Blood


----------



## Snowless (Feb 3, 2014)

Didn't the author of Trinity Blood die before he finished the series?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah.  Apparently a friend of his is finishing the story based on notes the guy left behind.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 3, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Didn't the author of Trinity Blood die before he finished the series?


Yeah, although the LNs are done (Kentaro Yasui wrote the last novel, the rest were Yoshida's I think).


----------



## Succubus (Feb 4, 2014)

Berserk
Monster
Hunter x Hunter
JJBA
Aku no Hana
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Blade of the Immortal
Kokou no Hito
BLAME!
Fullmetal Alchemist
Great Teacher Onizuka
Akame ga Kiru!


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2014)

JJBA, Hellsing, and Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 6, 2014)

SMH, no one said Slam Dunk


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

Zidane said:


> SMH, no one said Slam Dunk



I mentioned it in the very first fucking post.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 6, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Since there is a thread like this in the anime rec section I thought we could have one here as well.
> 
> I personally consider Oyasumi Punpun to be the best of all time.
> Other series that I think are truly great include; Yotsubato!, Steel Ball Run, Cromartie High School, Gon, Major, Yowamushi Pedal, Slam Dunk,  Hunter x Hunter, Historie, Space Brothers, Berserk, Lone Wolf and Cub, Crows, Hikari no Machi, Vagabond, and Hoshi no Samidare. There are a lot more that I consider to be really great as well but yeah.
> ...



Didn't i make this some months ago? And where is the thread of Best anime?


----------



## Kyosuke (Feb 18, 2014)

*One Piece* is the best for me. I also like Slam Dunk


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 18, 2014)

JJBA as many others have said


p-lou said:


> plus collections of short stories almost never get people excited.  except dweebs like me.


in my admittedly very shallow reading pool, what i have read of em are great
kinda prefer em to drawn out stories honestly


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 20, 2014)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Akira
Berserk
20th Century Boys
Vagabond
Vinland Saga
One Punch Man
Fullmetal Alchemist
Pluto

Ozuma Tesuka no doubt deserves to be mentioned too, but I've yet to read any of his works.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 20, 2014)

One Piece
Blade of the Immortal
Berserk
Vinland Saga
HxH
Vagabond
Kingdom


----------



## Rai (Feb 20, 2014)

Naruto.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 23, 2014)

Going to have to add Feng Shen Ji to my list


----------



## Yagura (May 8, 2014)

Death Note, Berserk, and Monster.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2014)

Chrono Crusade because reasons


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Nausicaa

Technically speaking could have a better ending, but whatever.


----------



## Jirou (May 8, 2014)

I'll go with *One Piece* & *Fullmetal Alchemist*.


----------



## Justice (May 9, 2014)

JJBA is my choice.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Chrono Crusade because reasons



Whole heartedly agree


----------



## NW (May 19, 2014)

Boku no Pico 

1. Naruto (Yes, I'm serious :ignoramus)
2. Berserk
3. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

1. Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 4: Alliance of the Golden Witch
2. Great Teacher Onizuka
3. Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru - Episode 5: End of the Golden Witch
4. Tsukihime
5. Berserk
6. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 7: Steel Ball Run
7. Hoshi no Samidare
8. Vinland Saga
9. Pluto
10. Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan


----------



## Byrd (May 19, 2014)

One thing I have to agree is that the Umineko mangas are fantastic


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

Byrd said:


> One thing I have to agree is that the Umineko mangas are fantastic


Dem faces man.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 20, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Dem faces man.



Aaaahhh yes.The (few) from the many faces of Beatrice.


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

Berserk
One Piece
Oyasumi Punpun
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Butcher (May 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Aaaahhh yes.The (few) from the many faces of Beatrice.


My my my.

Dem faces are just too beautiful _not_ to save.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2014)

^ i might have to check out that manga based on the faces alone


----------



## Justice (May 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Aaaahhh yes.The (few) from the many faces of Beatrice.



That's.....really disturbing.


----------



## Ramius (May 21, 2014)

Probably Berserk for fantasy
Yotsuba or Aria for SoL
Monster for thriller
Blade of the Immortal for samuraishit
Ashita no Joe for sport
Kaiji for gambling


----------



## Vermin (May 21, 2014)

fullmetal alchemist is definitely one up there

i have yet to find someone who doesnt like it


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

Monster without any doubt. Yet to read anything better.


----------



## Badalight (May 22, 2014)

zyken said:


> fullmetal alchemist is definitely one up there
> 
> i have yet to find someone who doesnt like it



I know quite a few.


----------



## Xcoyote (Jul 25, 2014)

Onani Master Kurosawa(Doujin)
Kaiji
Rainbow: Nisha Rokubo no Shichinin
Welcome to the N.H.K.
Phoenix
Berserk
20th Century Boys
HxH
Holyland
Vagabond


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2014)

too much difficult to say  i'll try

_The Ravages of Time_ and _Dorohedoro_ for contextualization

_Lone Wolf & Cub_ and_ 7Seeds_ for characterization 

_Blade of the Immortal_ for the art 

but i liked _GUNNM_ and _Nausicaa_ and _Akira_.. and _Slam Dunk_ too. 

let's say that everything from adachi is a masterpiece


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 25, 2014)

One Piece. Overall it is probably my favorite series. Fullmetal Alchemist too. 

Punpun, HxH, and Berserk are also up there.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 12, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> too much difficult to say  i'll try
> 
> _The Ravages of Time_ and _Dorohedoro_ for contextualization
> 
> ...



Has a Kawato avatar and lists Slam Dunk over Rookies.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 13, 2014)

from what i've read, REAL


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2014)

Dragon Ball and Fma are close but Dragon Ball will always be the best, Fma in my book due to being much shorter than Dragon Ball. Freaking Dragon Ball still has fucking movies coming out.


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't exactly pinpoint one in particular, but I'd consider these as the some of the best I've ever read:

Akame ga Kill
Kingdom
Feng Shen Ji
Dragonball
One Piece
FMA
Ranma 1/2
Claymore
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr
Onepunch Man


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 13, 2014)

There's many things to keep in mind when you're talking about the "Greatest" manga, including stuff like sales and influence, not just personal preference. The one that probably deserves GOAT-status is _Dragonball_, one of the most influential manga's and second-most sales of all time that's still getting new movies and games to this day. _One Piece_  has a 100 million+ sales more than Dragonball and is practically a religion in Japan, but I don't think it'll be as influential to future manga like Dragonball.

Berserk, Fullmetal Alchemist, Vagabond, Monster and 20th Century Boys also deserve a mention.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 15, 2014)

Akira.            **


----------



## Melodie (Aug 15, 2014)

7 seeds. It takes time to get going though.


----------



## Luke (Aug 15, 2014)

Monster and the first few arcs of Berserk.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure how to rank greatest manga of all time, but the one that I have enjoyed and influenced me the most is Slam Dunk. Slam Dunk got an 8 year old boy into basketball. The first encounter was with anime, but after that I've experienced both anime and manga. I still periodically read the manga and love it every time I do.


----------



## tabithafabray (Sep 29, 2014)

Oaysumi Pun Pun
Planetes
Sunny and Tekkonkinkreet


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2015)

My experience:

FMA is the most consistently excellently written manga, from beginning to end.

HxH has storylines which are very fun and play out in pretty original manners.

Berserk, for me, was boring at times and I feel like people value its gore too much, but once it grew on me, it became doubtless the most epic manga I've read.

However, "greatest" does not mean "best," and therefore, Dragonball is arguably the greatest manga out there (and I would assume it's the greatest Shounen) because of its influential impact on the Shounen genre.  That being said, I read the entire manga and found it to be fun until the Raditz arc (when it turned to Dragonball "Z" in the anime), at which point, everything honestly became repetitious for my liking.


----------



## Brian (Feb 8, 2015)

Lone Wolf and Cub, Nausicaa comes close


But if I had to break it into some categories 

Adventure: Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind

Slice of Life: Oyasumi Punpun or Aria

Action: Lone Wolf and Cub

Mystery: 20th Century Boys or Monster

Historical: Lone Wolf and Cub

Psychological: Oyasumi Punpun 

Comedy: Yotsubato!


Demographic wise

Shounen: Fullmetal Alchemist 

Josei: Honey and Clover

Seinen: Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure about punpun falling into slice of life, and Yotsubato certainly would.

But your list is basically the same as mine. I'd also add a sports category though.


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

I really like FMA a lot, but i think people let the nostalgia beat them,between FMA and HxH, i think HxH is better overall, FMA has a solid-plot, and HxH is more arc-based, however the quality of this 'shounen' barely goes downhill/sold out or clich?, compared to the other ongoing shounens.

i've read berserk, and it's turning kind of boring, the golden age arc was pretty good tho.

naruto part 1 had potential, but that's all, it ended up being a pretty shitty manga, with some interesting undeveloped characters.

YuYuHakusho is one of my favorites, if not my favorite, but it was rushed at the end.

DBZ- never really read the manga  but it's one of my favoite animes as well. like really, DB never gets  old, even people who don't know shit about anime, know what dragonball is, you can be watching dragonball at any age without being called nerd or names, DB is that cool.

Monster - not the kind of manga i like to read, i actually was forced to watch it (then read it) but... it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 9, 2015)

Hard to name one greatest of all time with so many different categories out there. 

A few from the top of my head are FMA as best action shounen, Vagabond/Berserk as best action seinen and Slam Dunk as best sports manga.


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2015)

Eden: It's an endless world.


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I'm not entirely sure about punpun falling into slice of life, and Yotsubato certainly would.
> 
> But your list is basically the same as mine. I'd also add a sports category though.



It's a story of Punpun and friends growing up into adulthood mixed in with his everyday affair, I think it qualifies. If not then Aria it is

I don't really read much sports mangas to judge, it's why I also didn't add any romance.


----------



## Dementia (Apr 25, 2015)

Gintama. Easily.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hoo boy, lessee:

Akira, Phoenix, Berserk, Real, Nausicaa, Monster, Pluto, Punpun.

Honorable mentions: Mushishi,  Beck, GTO, 20th century boys.


----------



## Naya (Apr 25, 2015)

*Tenshi Kinryouku* byt _Kaori Yuki_

no, really.

aaaand Damned Sun. it's short but awesome.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 25, 2015)

On going - 
One Punch Man
Nanatsu no Taizai
Kingdom 

Finished - 
Slam Dunk 
Monster
Shin Angyo Onshi

These are the only series I actually get excited about


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2015)

GTO is the best evar


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2015)

So many GTO recs and no one ever recs the superior Rookies.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Because it's not superior.
It's a sort of thing you recommend to people who liked GTO.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2015)

Badalight said:


> So many GTO recs and no one ever recs the superior Rookies.



>Rookies
>not superior Rokudenashi Blues
full English translations never. I guess I'll have to learn French after all


----------



## Succubus (Apr 27, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Berserk
> Monster
> Hunter x Hunter
> JJBA
> ...



*Updated or Forgot to add:*

Akira
Eden: It's an Endless World
Ajin
Vinland Saga
Emma
GUNNM
Rookies
Shin Angyo Onshi 
Ares
Otoyomegatari 
Akumetsu
Shoukoku no Altair
Slam Dunk
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Sanctuary
Planetes
Historie
Vagabond
Tokyo Ghoul
Project ARMS
Team Medical Dragon


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

You mean forgot to copy paste.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 27, 2015)

oh yes 

edit: lel banned thought so it's asdfa


----------



## Badalight (Apr 28, 2015)

Ramius said:


> >Rookies
> >not superior Rokudenashi Blues
> full English translations never. I guess I'll have to learn French after all



Don't remind me


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 29, 2015)

Vagabond

I always thought that I would never rate a manga 10/10 because it lacks fundamental elements that I associate with maximum enjoyment, then I read Vagabond. Inoue's way of telling a story with text and art is such a pure experience, I can't see an anime adaption improving on this manga.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 29, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Vagabond
> 
> *I always thought that I would never rate a manga 10/10 because it lacks fundamental elements that I associate with maximum enjoyment*, then I read Vagabond. Inoue's way of telling a story with text and art is such a pure experience, I can't see an anime adaption improving on this manga.



Havn't you read like 7 manga tho?


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 30, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Havn't you read like 7 manga tho?



That doesn't mean I didn't think it or have a preconceived notion of watch I would need for maximum enjoyment. I have spent a good bit of time reading various comics and manga as well as watching tv and anime. I just feel that, fundamentally, nothing was going to reach that point of maximum enjoyment in manga form. For example, most of the anime I have rated a 8 or higher would be significantly lower for me if the where manga, simply because the lack of animation/soundtracks/voices had that much of an impact on me. but Vagabond pretty much lines up with all my preferences in a spectacular way that has never happened with me in a manga.

Also, I did read some more manga than what is one my list, but I either can't remember the names or it was so little content I read that I didn't bother to add it.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 30, 2015)

Eh, I used to have that same mindset, but most anime adaptions are so garbage. I eventually became strictly manga, but I'm sort of a mix now. I'll watch an adaption when it's done really well (HXH 2011).

Anyway, Vagabond is great, but LWAC is the GOAT samurai manga.

There are a lot of manga of similar quality to Vagabond so you should explore more and expand your horizons. If anything, pick up something else by Takehiko Inoue (People go crazy for Real).


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 30, 2015)

What does LWAC stand for?


----------



## Brian (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with Badalight, Lone Wolf and Cub is the king


----------



## Magician (Apr 30, 2015)

Just started reading Vagabond probs gonna read LWAC a long with it.

I'm starting to fall in love with these samurai mangos lol.


----------



## Funta (Apr 30, 2015)

wait there's two of these threads? well then time to paste my answer from the other thread lol

monster
20th Century Boys
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Fullmetal Alchemist
Vagabond
berserk
akira
parasyte
Vinland Saga
uzumaki
Lone Wolf and Cub

I've just started reading both blade of the immortal and Feng Shen Ji and so far both of them are great. going to try and finish blade of the immortal first since Feng Shen is still on-going.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 13, 2015)

Funta said:


> wait there's two of these threads? well then time to paste my answer from the other thread lol
> 
> monster
> 20th Century Boys
> ...



This list is very accurate.


----------

